# To all of you Kicks guys



## SouthrnPride (Aug 10, 2011)

What ammo have yall experience to perform best with the kicks high flyer choke?

I shoot a modified.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 10, 2011)

SouthrnPride said:


> What ammo have yall experience to perform best with the kicks high flyer choke?
> 
> I shoot a modified.



all hevi shots,winchester and fiocchi ..4 me have been good..Black Junks i i i mean.. Clouds don't work  well for ME..
i think they are good chokes


i have a 640,645 &650 turkey chokes they perform well..


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 10, 2011)

fiocchi #4, and the hevi shots are my vote


----------



## Drake1807 (Aug 10, 2011)

I prefer Kent #3 shot myself.


----------



## meckardt (Aug 10, 2011)

X2 Kent for the $


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 10, 2011)

i had a gunsmith give bad reviews on the kents. they leave a film on inside of guns over time getting in parts/places they shouldnt.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Aug 10, 2011)

Black clouds wont work in a high flyer you'll have to get there vortex choke. Black cloud has a special wad that wont work out of a ported choke


----------



## meckardt (Aug 10, 2011)

Agree on the residue but I clean my gun thourghly 2-3 btwn duck and snow season.. Shoot federal 3 1/2 though.


----------



## Drake1807 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the old Beretta 390 and I shoot a pretty good bit of kents and supreme's through it every year and only clean it once a year. But, that gun seems to keep shootin when everyone elses jamms so it is hard to say.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 10, 2011)

within 40yds it doesn't matter, you either hit em or you don't, thats my opinion


----------



## JimDraper (Aug 11, 2011)

I get the best pattern with Kents, with Remington Nitro Steel coming in a close second.


----------



## GTN (Aug 11, 2011)

I shoot Fiocchi 3 1/2'' #2's and BB's out of a full. Works for me.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 11, 2011)

*X2x2*



Jaker said:


> within 40yds it doesn't matter, you either hit em or you don't, thats my opinion


Good post.


----------



## tony2001577 (Aug 11, 2011)

I use remington hi-speed steel.  works for me .


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 11, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> all hevi shots,winchester and fiocchi ..4 me have been good..Black Junks i i i mean.. Clouds don't work  well for ME..
> i think they are good chokes
> 
> 
> i have a 640,645 &650 turkey chokes they perform well..



Thats why they have special chokes for BC shells for the people who want to shoot BC like me. I use Carlson chokes and have had great results with BC.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 11, 2011)

I shoot fed speed shoks 2's and 3's. they pattern well. Also winchester experts do well. I have no need for the higher priced shells.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 11, 2011)

Shoot the Win. Xperts and The Fed. Speed Shock.  Just got a Kicks Full and patterned today with the Win. Xpert 3", 1-1/8oz., #3 at 40 yds.  There were a total of 146 pellets in the 30" circle and 28 on the outside of the circle.


----------

